# najlepszy modem do neo

## Paczesiowa

witam,

jako ze zjaral mi sie podczas burzy sagem, to musze kupic jakis inny szajs do neozdrady. co byscie polecili? sagem mi sie czesto kaszanil i pozwalal sie polaczyl tylko po reloadzie modulow (resynchronizacja?) ale moze to jest gratis od tepsy/netii a nie wina modemu. najchetniej bym chcial cos z otwartymi sterownikami i firmwarem (albo i bez firmwaru).

pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## Belliash

Sagem F@st 800 dzialal mi swego czasu pod linuksem na sterowniku eagle-usb wrecz wysmienicie  :Wink:  baaa oprogramowanie pozwalalo nawet zmierzyc jakosc sygnalu na linii telefonicznej  :Wink: 

Natomiast jak chcesz bez firmware jak piszesz to pozostaje Ci chyba jakis router z wbudowanym modemem ADSL, a tutaj najlepsza inwestycja to kupic poprostu modem ADSL 2+ pracujacy na annexach A i B z 1 portem RJ45... podlaczyc go do kompa pod sieciowke i PPPoE...

----------

## Paczesiowa

firmware sam w sobie mi nie przeszkadza, ale przewaznie nie ma do niego zrodel a mi czasami odbija syndrom stallmana.

za routerami nie przepadam, bo to przeciez najzwyklejszy komputer z jakims unixem syfiastym w srodku i tez ma modem w srodku (a ja juz mam porzadny serverek w domu), i tez do niego zrodel raczej nie zobacze.

----------

## Belliash

jak chcesz modem z RJ45.... to tylko modemo-router....... nic innego nie dostaniesz... wiec jak chces PPPoE to jestes na to skazany

ew PPPoA via USB i mecz sie chlopie ze sterami....  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> jak chcesz modem z RJ45.... to tylko modemo-router....... nic innego nie dostaniesz... wiec jak chces PPPoE to jestes na to skazany
> 
> ew PPPoA via USB i mecz sie chlopie ze sterami.... 

  eeee, sa modemy z rj45, nawet TP daje takie do dsli, ale kup po prostu normalny router z modemem adsl i juz.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   jak chcesz modem z RJ45.... to tylko modemo-router....... nic innego nie dostaniesz... wiec jak chces PPPoE to jestes na to skazany
> 
> ew PPPoA via USB i mecz sie chlopie ze sterami....   eeee, sa modemy z rj45, nawet TP daje takie do dsli, ale kup po prostu normalny router z modemem adsl i juz.

 

to jest modemorouter.... zapewne ustawiony na stale w tryb brigde z wywalonym interfejsem WWW jak to robi dialog w swoich speedstreamach...

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie zawsze, czasem musisz zrobic PPPoE do modemu, zalezy jaki sie trafi, czasem wystarczy poprowic w tp o jakis konkretny sprzet.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie zawsze, czasem musisz zrobic PPPoE do modemu, zalezy jaki sie trafi, czasem wystarczy poprowic w tp o jakis konkretny sprzet.

 

jak modemorouter, a tylko takie maja RJ45 - trust me  :Wink:  - pracuje w trybie bridge.... to bez PPPoE sie nie polaczysz z netem... stad zreszta nazwa brigde.... U fail...

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Nie zawsze, czasem musisz zrobic PPPoE do modemu, zalezy jaki sie trafi, czasem wystarczy poprowic w tp o jakis konkretny sprzet. 
> 
> jak modemorouter, a tylko takie maja RJ45 - trust me  - pracuje w trybie bridge.... to bez PPPoE sie nie polaczysz z netem... stad zreszta nazwa brigde.... U fail...

 Jak w wojsku, co to pagórek? Jest to teren płaski w sposób wypukly.

Idac za tym co Ty mowisz, jezeli modem ma rj45 to jest to... router w wersji demo?

----------

## timor

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> firmware sam w sobie mi nie przeszkadza, ale przewaznie nie ma do niego zrodel a mi czasami odbija syndrom stallmana.
> 
> za routerami nie przepadam, bo to przeciez najzwyklejszy komputer z jakims unixem syfiastym w srodku i tez ma modem w srodku (a ja juz mam porzadny serverek w domu), i tez do niego zrodel raczej nie zobacze.

 Czemu od razu syfiasty unix..? Takie WRT'ki pozwalają postawić linuxa i zarządza się tym całkiem przyzwoicie. Źródła systemu są otwarte i dostępne do pobrania.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Nie zawsze, czasem musisz zrobic PPPoE do modemu, zalezy jaki sie trafi, czasem wystarczy poprowic w tp o jakis konkretny sprzet. 
> 
> jak modemorouter, a tylko takie maja RJ45 - trust me  - pracuje w trybie bridge.... to bez PPPoE sie nie polaczysz z netem... stad zreszta nazwa brigde.... U fail... Jak w wojsku, co to pagórek? Jest to teren płaski w sposób wypukly.
> 
> Idac za tym co Ty mowisz, jezeli modem ma rj45 to jest to... router w wersji demo?

 

K*&^% ....... odrozniasz modem od modemoroutera i modemorouter od routera? Przyjelo sie mowic modem z RJ45... a jest to modemorouter....najczesciej zarzadzalny, a czasami poprostu pracuje w trybie bridge i ch*& nie zmienisz tego.... jest to jednak nadal modemorouter.....

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie jestes w piaskownicy by tak sie wsciekac, bo ktos ma inne zdanie niz Ty, nie jestes dla mnie zadnym autorytetem, zebym slepo wierzyl, w to co mowisz, nawet pogooglowalem sobie za tymi nie-modemmami w sieci i nigdzie nie znalazlem informacji informacji ze sa to routery z bridge. Przyjmuje wiec, ze jak modem ma port rj45 jeden a nie wiecej, to jest modmem z rj45 a nie modemorouterem, nie ma to zadnego znaczenia jak to jest w srodku zrobione.

----------

## Belliash

poprostu modem to modem... dziala na pci, usb, ....... Aby modem podlaczyc pod RJ45 musi miec zintegrowany router... na tyle na ile jest rozbudowany to inna bajka... moze miec 10 portow albo tylko 1... moze poznawac na zarzadzanie pasmem albo nie... moze pracowac w trybie klient, a moze pracowac w trybie brigde... Moze byc zarzadzalny ale nie musi.... jest to jednak modemorouter.... wierzyc mi nie musisz... Twoja sprawa... a juz na pewno nie neguj tego co pisze.... nie pisze tego zreszta dla Ciebie

ew przyklad:

Siemens SpeedStream 4100... modemorouter z 1 portem RJ45... uzywa go min. Dialog. Pracuje w trybie bridge a wiec potrzeba PPPoE i powiesz ze to zwykly modem z portem RJ45... ale jak kupisz go w sklepie, w instrukcji przeczytasz ze mozna nim zarzadzac... ustawic w tryb Client i laczyc sie w trybie keep-alive. Nastepnie taki modemorouter mozna podlaczyc do switcha i cieszyc sie netem na wielu kompach... Dialog usunal poprostu interfejs www... sa takze takie modemoroutery ktore fabrycznie nie posiadaja interfejsu www.... Niestety ludzie blednie modemoroutery utozsamiaja wylacznie z "routerami" ktore jako port WAN posiadaja RJ11 i zintegrowany modem. tak to tez oczywiscie sa modemoroutery... ale nie tyle one

----------

## SlashBeast

W takim razie, skoro juz na sile nazywamy po imieniu te zabawki, powinno sie mowic modemo-routero-switch, jezeli ma wiecej portow. Standardem w routerach jest ... 4 portowy switch. Nie ma co sie rozpisywac o oprogramowaniu urzadzenia, bo to, czy pozwala na dzielenie pasma i inne zabawy z nim, to juz inna bajka.

 *Quote:*   

> a juz na pewno nie neguj tego co pisze.... nie pisze tego zreszta dla Ciebie 

 Zgubiłem się.

----------

## Belliash

teoretycznie tak... tu sie zgodze... chociaz z pojeciem routero-switcha tez sie spotkalem... a ze dzisiejsze routery maja z regoly switcha to ludzie o tym zapominaja... i wszystko upraszczaja...  ja bym tylko chcial byc rozumiany.... ze jak mowie modemorouter to nie koneicznie chodzi mi o siakiegos dlinka z modemem ADSL i 4ro portowym switchem  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

Idę o zakład, że po Waszym wywodzie "Paczesiowa" prędzej sam coś zlutuje niż zaufa sprzedawcy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## caruso

Polecam coś w rodzaju tp-link td-w8910g, jest to modem adsl z routerem wifi także można łączyć komputery przewodowo i jednocześnie bezprzewodowo. Chyba najlepszy w swojej cenie. BTW spalił mi się w nim zasilacz po burzy   :Crying or Very sad:  BTW 2 "zwykły" sagem 800 chodził lepiej na parametrach mojej linii (tepsy), bo router tylko chodzil na krótkim kablu telefonicznym natomiast sagem pracował na kablu który ciągnął się przez 2 pokoje  :Smile:  Poza tym sterowniki do sagema 800 są w kernelu wystarczy skompilować i wrzucić firmware.

----------

## loki29

Ja używałem speedtoucha 330 do neo. Nie miałem z nim żadnych problemów.

----------

## Belliash

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Polecam coś w rodzaju tp-link td-w8910g, jest to modem adsl z routerem wifi także można łączyć komputery przewodowo i jednocześnie bezprzewodowo. Chyba najlepszy w swojej cenie. BTW spalił mi się w nim zasilacz po burzy   BTW 2 "zwykły" sagem 800 chodził lepiej na parametrach mojej linii (tepsy), bo router tylko chodzil na krótkim kablu telefonicznym natomiast sagem pracował na kablu który ciągnął się przez 2 pokoje  Poza tym sterowniki do sagema 800 są w kernelu wystarczy skompilować i wrzucić firmware.

 

No to zes polecil   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## caruso

To że sie spalił po burzy to dlatego że nie był wyłączony (tak jest jak się samemu czegoś niedopilnuje), BTW nr 3, ma zazwyczaj gwarancje door to door.

----------

## Belliash

wystarczy ze BTW2 jest wada i ze to tp-link... a gwarancja D2D to juz nie zaleta, tylko jej brak jest wada  :Wink: 

----------

## caruso

No OT1 cud że na mojej linii neo (1 Mbps) działa, down attenuation=75, up attenuation=41.

OT2 W tym tp-linku jest wykorzystywane oprogramowanie opensource (jest licencja GLPv2 w pudełku).

BTW 3 nie jest linksys czy np cerberus ale, zbierał nagrody za stosunek ceny do jakości.

Jeśli parametry sieci są dosyć dobre to nie będzie z nim problemów.

OT3 Chyba nikomu nie jest potrzeba reklama że coś jest jeszcze bielsze...   :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *caruso wrote:*   

> No OT1 cud że na mojej linii neo (1 Mbps) działa, down attenuation=75, up attenuation=41.
> 
> OT2 W tym tp-linku jest wykorzystywane oprogramowanie opensource (jest licencja GLPv2 w pudełku).
> 
> BTW 3 nie jest linksys czy np cerberus ale, zbierał nagrody za stosunek ceny do jakości.
> ...

 

EOT xD

----------

